# comment se debarrasser de Psst!, le logiciel qui faire taire son mac radicalement ?



## rimage (1 Janvier 2006)

Tout d'abord un très bonne année à tous.
Voilà, il y a quelques temps , j'ai installé Psst!
La description disait: "Chut au démarrage", c'était ce qui me fallait  pour être sûr de rester discret en toutes occasions à l'allumage du portable sans en avertir tout le monde alentour ( on n'a pas forcément toujours un casque sous la main pour le brancher sur la sortie son). 
Mais voilà depuis il n'y a plus ni périphérique d'entrée ni de sortie qui soit reconnu , sur mon petit Ibook (466MHz, systeme 10.3.9.).
Le site (http://mistatree.org/Freeware/Psst.html) dit, un peu tard pour moi qu'il ne faut pas l'installer sur Tiger et que l'auteur travaille à la réparation de ce problème !
J'ai désinstallé le fautif, viré le "com.mistatree.psst.plist", mais c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé dans le systeme car toute recherche par toute entrée du genre "Psst", "sst", "Pss" dans l'outil "rechercher" du finder se solde par un plantage,c'est sympa ! 
Celà n'a pas rétabli le son sur la machine .
Je finis par me demander si je n'ai pas installé autre chose sur ce mac qu'un simple logiciel qui gère le son au démarrage !
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée, une commande de terminal ou autre chose pour réparer le problème.
Avant de me résoudre à réinstaller complètement le système, en espérant que cela résoudra la question.

A part ça, avez vous vu que la poste a édité un carnet de timbre de bonne année avec plein de petits pingoins dessus, on peut y lire ce qu'on veut y compris pour ma part "enfin des timbres à la gloire de linux et du monde libre" !
Vu la conjoncture actuelle en ce qui concerne les logiciels libres en particulier, c'est assez marrant!
Encore une fois bonne année à tous, sauf aux ennemis du monde libre peut être....


----------



## rimage (1 Janvier 2006)

j'ai trouvé comment rendre la parole à mon chti mac, j'ai réinstallé la mise à jour 10.3.9 combo, ca a été un peu long (mais pas autant que TechTools Pro 4 pour optimiser une pauvre partition de 17Go) mais il a retrouvé sa voix.M'enfin !


----------

